# Jasmine / Yasmine



## MrsK

DH and I have been throwing names around for several months. Now that I'm actually pregnant, we've been stepping it up a bit, in an attempt to find names we both like. 
Since DH and I are complete opposites in almost every aspect of life-- names are no different. He likes Matthew and Philip.. I like Byron and Ian. 

Anyway-- so it was HIM who mentioned Jasmine.. a name which I always liked very much. I grew up in Germany, where it was a fairly common name back in the 90s. When I moved to the US and mentioned the name to people here, I found out it is typically associated with African American culture.

I really like the European pronunciation of the name. Not JAZZ-min... but Yas-MEEN or Jas-MEEN. 

What do you think of the name? Would it cause too much confusion to go with the European pronunciation? Would you spell it with a J or Y?

How about as a middle name.. as in "Ella Jasmine"?


----------



## fairy_gem

I'm in the UK and here we use two options....

Jasmine....JAZZ-min

Yasmin...YAZ-min

I've never heard of it pronounced Yas-*meen*.

x


----------



## haggle-b

Like the above poster ive only heard of JAZZ-min, YAZ-min, but must admit I actually like it pronounced yas-MEEN / jas-MEEN. I guess people will always pronounce names like this the way they see it, so you may find yourself correcting people with the correct pronounciation.

I also prefer it with a J, and it goes lovely as a middle name after Ella.


----------



## discoclare

I like Jasmine. I would pronounce it Jazz-min, that's how I think most say it in the UK (though I have heard middle eastern people in London being called Yas-meen). I like it as a mn too. Ella Jasmine is really pretty.


----------



## abc123x

I knew twins, one with each... Jazz-min and yaz-meen... I thought it was rather cruel of the mother to give them such similar names.

I really don't care for jazz-meen, but yaz-meen is very pretty. Jasmine in the states is typically associated with african-american culture, but I wouldn't let it stop you from using it if you love it.


----------



## MrsK

Thanks girls! When I said European pronunciation, I guess I meant German/Spanish, etc. My husband is Ukrainian, and it's also pronounced Jas-MEEN (although it isn't used as a name there, the herb is just pronounced that way).

I guess we'll keep this name in the running as an option, as we both like it.

As for the mom who named her girls yazMEEN and JAZmin... wow. Just wow. lol.


----------



## Tigerlily01

I like the european pronunciation, but you will probably be correcting people a lot. I prefer it with a J...with a Y it reminds me too much of the drug Yasmin. Pretty name either way, though.


----------



## RubyRainbows

I think Ella Jasmine is gorgeous! I love the name Jasmine (Like princess Jasmine from Aladdin). I like it pronounced "jazz-min"

I've heard of Yasmine (pronounced "yazz-meen") but i've never known anyone with this name... Def sounds more "european"


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

My name is Yasmin, honestly it's a pain in the arse. Everyone always says 'Jasmine', or 'Jazz' I honestly wish I wasn't called it.


Jasmine is nice for a middle name though.


----------



## boysmum.

I was born in Holland and dutch people pronounce Yasmine/Jasmine as Jasmien, I think it's quite similar to the german way of pronouncing it. YasMEEN sounds a lot better to me than JAZZmin. I only like Jasmine with an y if it is spelled as Yasmin. Ella Jasmine is a very nice and girly name! I also think that Ella Jasmine 'looks' a lot better then Ella Yasmine.


----------



## MrsPoodle

I love Jasmine, we are looking to use it in the middle though. We say it Jazz-min.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i love either !!

but think i would choose jasmine x


----------



## MrsK

Thanks for all the input! Yeah, if it's a girl, we're probably going to go with Ella Jasmine (pronounced JasMEEN).. and we'll probably call her Jasmine. When she's older, she can always choose to go by Ella if she gets tired of telling people how to spell her name ;-)


----------



## bbyno1

Yasmine x


----------



## mummySS

I love JAZZmin, it was always my favourite name until i met my DH and his niece is called it!

If you go with it i would suggest you read the book Freakonomics, or at least the chapter about baby names where the author discusses different spellings of the name Jasmine. You could probably just google it. 

Personally i would go for Jasmyn, but i think that's very english! And i prefer the JAZZmine pronunciation to JasMEEN, but i think that's a personal thing. I just think people would keep mispronouncing it.


----------



## JFS

I know a lady named Yasmin. She's white and lives in the states. I always called her Yasmin, and she never corrected me. But then once I heard a man call her Yasmeen, and she didn't correct him either. So I say, whever you like will fly here.


----------



## J_M_E

MrsK said:


> DH and I have been throwing names around for several months. Now that I'm actually pregnant, we've been stepping it up a bit, in an attempt to find names we both like.
> Since DH and I are complete opposites in almost every aspect of life-- names are no different. He likes Matthew and Philip.. I like Byron and Ian.
> 
> Anyway-- so it was HIM who mentioned Jasmine.. a name which I always liked very much. I grew up in Germany, where it was a fairly common name back in the 90s. When I moved to the US and mentioned the name to people here, I found out it is typically associated with African American culture.
> 
> I really like the European pronunciation of the name. Not JAZZ-min... but Yas-MEEN or Jas-MEEN.
> 
> What do you think of the name? Would it cause too much confusion to go with the European pronunciation? Would you spell it with a J or Y?
> 
> How about as a middle name.. as in "Ella Jasmine"?

I really like Yaz-Meen. The name reminds me of Yasmine Bleeth and she was in Bay Watch the TV series and a few other movies. It is different and not very common, so I like it.


----------



## CandiceSj

I'm in Canada and I would 100% pronounce Jasmine as Jaz-minn. But I would pronounce Yasmine as yass-meen. Maybe Yasmin or Yasmeen would clarify things but it would also make the name look more "ethnic" (Arab). 

I know a good bunch of Yasmines but they are Arab.. It might not be the best choice for a non-Arab baby. I think Jasmine is adorable but EVERYONE will pronounce it Jaz-minn.


----------

